# apes kept privately



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

heres a random one are there any apes kept in the uk in private collections?
i know there are a few big cat keepers and so thought maybe there still maybe some ape keepers?
not sure whether heythrop have any but that would be most likely place.
stu


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah...Monkey World...:whistling2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

To be fair, Monkeyworld can hardly be classed as a private collection nowadays, they are a charity and run as a charity and as such despite the Cronins once being private keepers, this is not the case now.

In terms of private ownership, l know l have no direct clients with 'apes' l know other colleagues whom are only too full aware of their own client bases that own much larger primates such as Lar Gibbons as well as other members of the Gibbon family.

R


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks i was expecting some people to be keeping gibbons but no great apes. was just curious tbh but thanks for the info its amazing to find out what people are privately keeping:2thumb:
stu


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

my friend in codnor has a few types of primates, and they all love choc ices lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i was at twycross yesterday and some his ice lollies


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

stacy said:


> my friend in codnor has a few types of primates, and they all love choc ices lol


 
the last i know ther was one at codnor pet shop it was realy unhappy


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

not really the comments i was looking for lol zoos do give ice lollys but usualy ones they have made themselves with fruit in etc usualy on a hot day or enrichment..... not sure about choc ices though :devil:
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just had a look n codnor is in the uk lol for some reason i thought it was abroad what species does he keep great apes?!?
stu


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> just had a look n codnor is in the uk lol for some reason i thought it was abroad what species does he keep great apes?!?
> stu


 hes got some chimps 2 i think. 3 gray ones dont know what they are and a couple of really noisey 1,s. hes got tigers and wolfs and all other things to


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

dogmandango said:


> the last i know ther was one at codnor pet shop it was realy unhappy


 yeah the1 at codnor pet shop was coco he lived at mine when he left shop till he died 3year ago he wasnt very happy when his mate died thats why i had him


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

wow how old was he when he died ? what kind of enclosure did you need for him?
stu


----------

